# Harvard Spring 2011



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 3, 2011)

Andy won (10.53). Andrew Ricci in second (13.12). Isaac Wappes third (13.42).

Isaac got 37.71 4x4 single and 43.48 average. Also he got a 7.88 on the first final round scramble: R' B2 R2 F2 L' B2 F L D L' R' D' F L2 B' R2 F2 D (lol)

I got 9:03.16 4bld success. yay.

I got a 4.04 average in both 2x2 and master magic finals. Jordan Wright won both, with a 4.03 in 2x2 and a 4.02 in master magic. haha.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 3, 2011)

I lol'd when you kept running back and forth during awards while Patrica screamed. It was a lot of fun, although I probably don't deserve second place.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 3, 2011)

Good results, congratulations on the sub-10 4BLD.


----------



## JyH (Apr 3, 2011)

bleh. Hope I got at least a sub-20 average. Also, thanks for letting me borrow your cube, Andy!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 3, 2011)

JyH said:


> bleh. Hope I got at least a sub-20 average. Also, thanks for letting me borrow your cube, Andy!



19.83. Results will be up later, after they're all verified.


----------



## Bob (Apr 3, 2011)

oh man, i'm so tired.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 3, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I got 9:03.16 4bld success. yay.


 
Stackmat!   :tu


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 3, 2011)

Cross + pair: z2 U R2 B' L R' F R 
Pair: U L' U L U2 L' U L
Pair: Dw' L' U L U' L' U' L 
Pair + OLL: Dw R' U R y U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R' F R U R U' R' F'
PLL: y R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
I think that was my 7.88 solve. Really easy and fluid.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 3, 2011)

wat who is Isaac Wappes >_>


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 3, 2011)

isaacthecuber said:


> Pair + OLL: Dw R' U R y U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R' F R U R U' R' F'


 
I have no shame - I'll ask the stupid question that probably everyone else finds totally obvious.

What is this?! O_O That was amazing!


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 3, 2011)

isaacthecuber said:


> Cross + pair: z2 U R2 B' L R' F R
> Pair: U L' U L U2 L' U L
> Pair: Dw' L' U L U' L' U' L
> Pair + OLL: *Dw R' U R y U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R' F R U R U' R' F'*
> ...



wtf was that 
Anyway you could've done

Dw R' U R y U R U' R' U' R U R' 
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 3, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I have no shame - I'll ask the stupid question that probably everyone else finds totally obvious.
> 
> What is this?! O_O That was amazing!


 ZBF2L, but instead of inserting pair, did F2LL (winter variation.)
Very inefficient 
But hey, I'm not getting official sub 8s so I can't criticize.
With a normal last pair and some simple L3C, common alg anyway, he could've gotten the world record.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 3, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> wat who is Isaac Wappes >_>


 Sum n00b



cmhardw said:


> I have no shame - I'll ask the stupid question that probably everyone else finds totally obvious.
> 
> What is this?! O_O That was amazing!


 
Thanks! It's just one of those random cases I happen to know. It was a really lucky solve.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 3, 2011)

isaacthecuber said:


> Sum n00b



Are you going to college in that area now? If only Phil Thomas would come back. He was a beast at 2x2.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 3, 2011)

i was so close to getting qualified for the 4x4 average but as i was finishing parity i got a core misalignment and DNFed, i was so mad i almost though my cube against the wall. if somebody know a mod on a maru 4x4 to prevent core misalignments let me know by personal message on youtube. youtube.com/blackzabbathfan. thank you


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 3, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I lol'd when you kept running back and forth during awards while Patrica screamed.


 
I second this.
How did I do in 3x3 2nd round? I completely forgot my times. Though I was pretty much competing to not be last in that round, given how much I fail.
*waits for results to be up*
Great competition!


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 3, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Are you going to college in that area now? If only Phil Thomas would come back. He was a beast at 2x2.


 
No I wish. I'm still a sophomore in high school in Indiana. My mom and I went out to Boston to check out Harvard/competition. I'm hoping to go there in two years though. And yes, Phil was very good.


----------



## JyH (Apr 3, 2011)

Was anybody filming Kian's 20.xx 3x3 solve?


----------



## Kian (Apr 3, 2011)

JyH said:


> Was anybody filming Kian's 20.xx 3x3 solve?


 
Was that the one I threw in the air accidentally or the 9 second z perm? It's hard to keep track of my litany of failures.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 3, 2011)

Kian said:


> Was that the one I threw in the air accidentally or the 9 second z perm? It's hard to keep track of my litany of failures.


 
Either or, both were epic.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 3, 2011)

Kian said:


> Was that the one I threw in the air accidentally or the 9 second z perm? It's hard to keep track of my litany of failures.


Was the Z perm <M,U> by any change? You had a really long MU Z perm in one of your solves at the Toronto Open Winter.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 3, 2011)

blackzabbathfan said:


> i was so close to getting qualified for the 4x4 average but as i was finishing parity i got a core misalignment and DNFed, i was so mad i almost though my cube against the wall. if somebody know a mod on a maru 4x4 to prevent core misalignments let me know by personal message on youtube. youtube.com/blackzabbathfan. thank you


 
Oh man, I was judging this one. I think you were about to start OLL/PLL after parity at like 1:40, but then got a core misalignment and couldn't fix it in time. So unlucky :-/

Also, thanks so much to the Harvard club and Tim and Bob and Jaclyn and and and co. for organizing! This was not an afterthought.


----------



## JyH (Apr 3, 2011)

Kian said:


> Was that the one I threw in the air accidentally or the 9 second z perm? It's hard to keep track of my litany of failures.


 
The 9 second Z-Perm. I was judging I think. looool


----------



## Jordie (Apr 3, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Either or, both were epic.


 
Or the 52.xx OH, pretty amazing overall.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 3, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> It was a lot of fun, although I probably don't deserve second place.


 
Are you kidding bro? You're really fast.


----------



## Kian (Apr 4, 2011)

Apart from my shenanigans, there were two fun stats that came out of this comp.

-9 of the 10 people who participated in 3x3 BLD got a solve. I wonder if there has ever been a higher percentage with a minimum of say, 8 or 10 competitors.
-I now have 14 sub 14s in competition to go along with 3 sub 13.10s, but I have no sub 13s. Tim ran the numbers and nobody is within four solves of that horrible, horrible stat.



Sa967St said:


> Was the Z perm <M,U> by any change? You had a really long MU Z perm in one of your solves at the Toronto Open Winter.



Yes it was.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 4, 2011)

Kian said:


> -9 of the 10 people that participated in 3x3 BLD got a solve. I wonder if there has ever been a higher percentage with a minimum of say, 8 or 10 competitors.


 
100% out of 7


----------



## JyH (Apr 4, 2011)

Kian said:


> Apart from my shenanigans, there were two fun stats that came out of this comp.
> 
> -*9 of the 10 people that participated in 3x3 BLD got a solve.* I wonder if there has ever been a higher percentage with a minimum of say, 8 or 10 competitors.
> -I now have 14 sub 14s in competition to go along with 3 sub 13.10s, but I have no sub 13s. Tim ran the numbers and nobody is within four solves of that horrible, horrible stat.
> ...


lol. I got 1 solve out of 5 tries...


----------



## Jordie (Apr 4, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> It was a lot of fun, although I probably don't deserve second place.


 
Yeah, your're TPS is super crazy. Nice job.


----------



## Bob (Apr 4, 2011)

I wonder if I will ever match any more of my PBs, or if I have reached my plateau. I thought I broke several of them at Harvard, but apparently I have gotten faster solves that I have no recollection of whatsoever. :/


----------



## Kian (Apr 5, 2011)

Bob said:


> I wonder if I will ever match any more of my PBs, or if I have reached my plateau. I thought I broke several of them at Harvard, but apparently I have gotten faster solves that I have no recollection of whatsoever. :/


 
You should probably start cheating. I see no other way.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 5, 2011)

Bob said:


> I wonder if I will ever match any more of my PBs, or if I have reached my plateau. I thought I broke several of them at Harvard, but apparently I have gotten faster solves that I have no recollection of whatsoever. :/


 
You could probably shave a second to two off your 6x6 and 7x7 PB's.


----------

